# Anyone for a 69 ? perverted mind required!



## 13ollox (Aug 4, 2006)

my 1st ever mating just occured . so i took time to get some snaps . but this one has to be the best :lol: 







maybe mantids actually do have sexual needs too  

Neil


----------



## Ian (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh thats a great shot, at least we now know how mantids like to pleasure themselves


----------



## Rick (Aug 4, 2006)

That is common. The male usually jumps on backwards. I am guessing to protect his head if she attacks when he jumps on. They usually turn right around. Nothing unusual about it.


----------



## MantisDude15 (Nov 6, 2006)

lol thats awesome. i was expecting two #9's next to eachother, facing opposite directions lol. that would be a cool shot.


----------



## ponchot (Nov 7, 2006)

When this happened with my Chinese Mantis's, I just

thought the male was an idiot &amp; didnt know which end

was which. He actually flew into that same position.

About 60 seconds later, he quickly jumped &amp; flew into

the correct position so fast I was simply amazed.


----------

